
Apple Working On Tech To Detect Purchasers' "Abuse" - boundlessdreamz
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/09/08/06/1733253/Apple-Working-On-Tech-To-Detect-Purchasers-Abuse
======
icey
Who knew that when Apple released its 1984 ad that it wanted to be the guy on
the huge screen. All this time we thought they were meant to be the lady who
threw the hammer.

